# Have You Ever Been Hit By OSHA?



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

Have You Ever Been Hit BY OSHA?

List Your Fines or Warnings - :thumbdown:


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

<li id="jsArticleStep1">Roofing work poses safety risks for workers because of the high heights involved in installing roofs. Each year, many roofers sustain injuries and even die on the job in the U.S. OSHA regulations for roofing focus on fall protection equipment to help protect the safety and health of roofing workers. *Walking Surfaces*

<li id="jsArticleStep1"> OSHA holds employers responsible for deciding whether a roof provides enough structural strength and integrity to support roof workers. Employers can only allow workers to walk on surfaces that can safely support them. *Fall Protection*

<li id="jsArticleStep1"> OSHA requires fall protection for workers on surfaces over six feet off the ground that do not have protection along the surface edges. Since roofs rarely have any sort of built-in protective rails, employers must provide fall protection for roof workers. Workers on low-slope roofs with heights over six feet require guardrails, safety nets or personal fall arrest systems. Workers on highly-sloped roofs should have guardrails with toeboards, safety nets or personal fall arrest systems. *Holes*

<li id="jsArticleStep1"> Employees should have protection from roof holes with falls over six feet, including skylights. OSHA regulations for roofing require holes to be covered, guardrails installed or for employees to have personal arrest systems in case they fall through a hole in the roof. *Training*

<li id="jsArticleStep1"> Roofing workers installing plumbing, drywall, HVAC systems, insulation, electrical systems and carpentry on roofs must have adequate training to install whatever system they are working on. *Roof Surfaces*

<li id="jsArticleStep1"> OSHA requires roof surfaces to have inspections for slip hazards. Employees should wear footwear to reduce slipping and employers should either eliminate slipping hazards or have workers avoid them. *Impalement Hazards*

<li id="jsArticleStep1"> Employers must make sure that no impalement hazards sit on the ground below roof edges, according to OSHA regulation. *Weather Conditions*

<li id="jsArticleStep1"> In the case of bad weather makes roofing work dangerous, employers are required to stop roofing work until the weather improves. *Materials*

<li id="jsArticleStep1"> Materials for work installing plumbing, drywall, HVAC systems, insulation, electrical systems and carpentry on roofs should be "conveniently close" to workers. For other types of roofing work, OSHA forbids materials from being stored less than six feet from the edge of the roof. 

Source: OSHA Regulations for Roofing | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com
/list_6757305_osha-regulations-roofing.html#ixzz1531wTbIU


http://www.apaxxinc.com/about.html
http://www.apaxxinc.com/insurance-and-water-proofing-solutions.html
​


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

No not yet...

However on the rez we have to deal with a private safety company. They answer to the real OSHA weekly. 

They stopped by a large commercial roof we were on a month ago and just took some pictures.


----------



## GeorgianRoofing (Nov 23, 2010)

dougger222 said:


> No not yet...
> 
> However on the rez we have to deal with a private safety company. They answer to the real OSHA weekly.
> 
> They stopped by a large commercial roof we were on a month ago and just took some pictures.


Make sure you keep an eye on your mail then. They did that to us and three months later we had fines. Call your local OSHA office they might be able to tell you if something.

http://www.GeorgianRoofing.com


----------



## Luv2Roof (Dec 10, 2010)

We got nailed about a month ago. Had 3 guys out performing repairs on the entry canopy at a big box store. 2 workers were on the roof after coming back from lunch with foreman down eating a hotdog for lunch. Both workers on roof had harnesses on but 1 wasnt hooked up to saftey line which was laying on roof about 10' away. A competitor called OSHA on us and the OSHA guy showed up and watched my guys on the roof for about 5 minutes. My guy never hooked up his safety line to his harness. I received a "serious" violation and a $750 fine. It was reduced by $150 on appeal but since a "manager" (ie my foreman down on the ground eating a hotdog) was on site they wouldnt reduce it any more.


----------

